# Sharptails in the East?



## utahhunter

Hi all,

Was wondering if anyone has had success finding huns and sharptails in the areas around the north and east side of Devils Lake? Is this outside of their range? How far north will you find sharpies?

Any information would be greatly appreciated, I've never been to this part of the state. Planning a birthday present for myself. 8)

TIA,
Mike


----------



## drjongy

You should be able to find sharptails thoughout the state. Of course, some areas will have more than others.


----------



## njsimonson

You will find them there. I've found covies huns and sharpies just outside of GF and that was back in '03 & '04.


----------



## Springer

njsimonson said:


> You will find them there. I've found covies huns and sharpies just outside of GF and that was back in '03 & '04.


Shhh!

I've found them in town. Prairie chickens also but make sure you are not hunting in the closed areas in ND there are two on the east side of the state.


----------



## Goon

njsimonson said:


> You will find them there. I've found covies huns and sharpies just outside of GF and that was back in '03 & '04.


Actually on my way out to the Dakota Hunting Club the other day I had to stop/slow down so I wouldn't run over a covey of Huns that were in the middle of the road. Yes there are Sharpies and Huns around Grand Forks, they are every where, we just aren't going to be very specific so you come out and hunt. :lol: 

I shot 4 Sharpies last season and 1 this season within 20 miles of Grand Forks. They are around all over the place. You can't hunt north of HWY 2 though because of the Prairie Chicken zone.


----------



## Goon

If you want to travel, Medora is the best area I have seen for Sharpies. Just outside the park the 2 exit after the park are some of the biggest number of Sharpies I have ever seen.

Seriously I have seen Sharpies any where I have traveled in the state of ND.

Get a PLOTS guide and jump in the car. For instance: Devils Lake is full of them I saw tons of them last year during Deer Hunting Season in Zone 2e. Michigan ND is full of them, I not saying where but where ever there is CRP next to a Bean Field is a really good Bet. I have kicked up many of them by Lakota and Petersburg when I was duck hunting. I can't begin to think of how many I have found... The Numbers are there. I also have found them down by Lisbon, ND duck hunting...


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

"Goon" is right about the Medora area. Last year while driving a back road (basically North) toward Medora I had several very large flights of Shartails fly over the road. But don't ask me what road we were on as I would have to admit that I was somewhat LOST.  We were just South of Medora. Sure were a lot of birds, but I don't know who owned the land. We did pass some kind of Hunting Preserve or large hunting club that owned a heap of land if that's any help. It was pretty rugged country as I recall.


----------



## Goon

Crazy Horse RVN said:


> "Goon" is right about the Medora area. Last year while driving a back road (basically North) toward Medora I had several very large flights of Shartails fly over the road. But don't ask me what road we were on as I would have to admit that I was somewhat LOST.  We were just South of Medora. Sure were a lot of birds, but I don't know who owned the land. We did pass some kind of Hunting Preserve or large hunting club that owned a heap of land if that's any help. It was pretty rugged country as I recall.


I don't think it matter what road your on. They are everywhere...


----------



## utahhunter

Thank you for the information; some of it even sounds truthful. :wink:

Not to worry, I've been hunting ND for the past 6years and have my own honey holes. I hunt the NW corner of the state and have never gotten lost although was seriously "misplaced" for a while in some oil fields...

But work took me from Utah to Minnesota and with ND (which is my idea of heaven) just a few hours away and the sharptail season open.... I can't help myself. Gotta grab the dog and go.

Thanks for the tip about hunting north of hwy 2. I wasn't aware of that restriction. Anyhow thanks again. I've always gotten a helping hand when I needed some help from this forum. Hope everyone has a great season!

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## Goon

utahhunter said:


> Thank you for the information; some of it even sounds truthful. :wink:
> 
> Not to worry, I've been hunting ND for the past 6years and have my own honey holes. I hunt the NW corner of the state and have never gotten lost although was seriously "misplaced" for a while in some oil fields...
> 
> But work took me from Utah to Minnesota and with ND (which is my idea of heaven) just a few hours away and the sharptail season open.... I can't help myself. Gotta grab the dog and go.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about hunting north of hwy 2. I wasn't aware of that restriction. Anyhow thanks again. I've always gotten a helping hand when I needed some help from this forum. Hope everyone has a great season!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Mike


I would check with the ND game and Fish Web Page. I believe it goes from Hwy 2 to Hwy 18 and North. There are supposed to be good numbers of Sharpies in the Larimore area. That is where HWY 18 ends.


----------



## Goon

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/smallgame/index.html#nonresnote



> area in Grand Forks County bordered on the east by the Red River, the south by US Highway 2, the west by ND Highway 18, and the north by the Walsh and Grand Forks county line will only be open for sharp-tailed grouse and pinnated grouse (prairie chicken) hunting, by permit only from October 13 through October 21. See Pinnated Grouse section for details.


----------



## kevin.k

I was out duck hunting today close to GF and i went and got my limit of grouse also  they are there every year so far.


----------



## Goon

kevin.k said:


> I was out duck hunting today close to GF and i went and got my limit of grouse also  they are there every year so far.


Sounds like you have been shooting better than me. :sniper:


----------



## utahhunter

You guys are SO not helping my focus at work.....

Let's see...leave Friday night, todays Monday... 3 more days using Mike's math...


----------



## chukarhunter

Utahhunter:

Mike:

Where the heck are you? I am on my third computer and lost all email info and lost contact with you.

Catch me up and you still owe a ND pheasant trip report!

ron

OldChukarHunter


----------



## utahhunter

Thank you all for the info. Went up and had a great trip. Only got 2 birds both times but only because I lost one. Not sure what the deal was, it was centered and dropped like a rock in a bean field but neither me nor the dogs could find it. Too warm and too windy to leave scent maybe? Felt mad and a little guilty so called it good.

Hellacious cross winds but beautiful days and sunsets. Saw quite a few coveys but saw a lot of singles too. Like you said, they were hanging either in or right next to the bean fields.

No sign of any huns but you guys that waterfowl should be in heaven this year.

Coming back in November for a week of serious hunting!!!!

Thanks again for the help,

Mike


----------

